# Trolling motor batteries



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

I recently bought a used boat - it has a motorguide xi5 24v trolling motor on it.

Currently there are 2 optima d34m batteries in there, and one is getting fully charged, the other is sitting at 5 volts. THe charger is giving an error that the charge was terminated becasue the voltage didntrise fast enough during the bulk stage... THE charger company said its likely a bad battery..

I am looking to replace these batteries, I cant swing $300+ fro each battery to get the same optimas that are in there now.. so looking for some alternatives.. even if i only get a year or two out of them, I will be fine with that.. aNyone have any receommdnations? I was looking at these  https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/c/marine-agm/marine---boat/batteries---marine---deep-cycle/deep-cycle---marine-batteries/6bf1f04ea895/super-start-marine-agm-group-size-34m-top-post-battery/ssbj/34magm?pos=0 

The specs look similar to optimas. JUst dont want to make a mistake..


----------



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)

i have 2 odessey’s that are 6 months old only used a couple times, sell you both of them for $400


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

Matt manziano said:


> i have 2 odessey’s that are 6 months old only used a couple times, sell you both of them for $400


Where are you located?


----------



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)

naples fl


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been using 2 walmart Everstart group 27 batteries for my Terrova and another motor for nearly 3 years. Just make sure they are made by Johnson Controls. The same battery can be made by 2 manufacturers. The other manufacturer is garbage.


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2007)

Matt manziano said:


> naples fl


Still have the odyssey batts?


----------

